
Latest Firefox Release Is Faster Than Ever - onyva
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2019/05/21/latest-firefox-release-is-faster-than-ever
======
brokenmachine
Recently I've noticed that sometimes when I switch to a Firefox tab, it locks
the whole PC for about 1/2 second to a second, and freezes any video I'm
playing in vlc or other stuff I'm doing on the PC for that second while it
loads/switches to the tab.

Anyone else seeing this behavior?

I have a fast machine: i7 8700k, 32Gb RAM, Windows 7. Everything is stable,
this is the only weird behavior.

------
aitchnyu
> Firefox will now detect if your computer’s memory is running low, which we
> define as lower than 400MB, and suspend unused tabs that you haven’t used or
> looked at in a while.

I have a laptop with spinning rust and I try to occupy only 12/16 G so no
cache is evicted. Its filled to the brim with 12G. Maybe Firefox should leave
20% of the memory free.

~~~
ahje
Well, a 400 MB is probably good for most people, but it would be really cool
if the limit could be adjusted under about:config.

~~~
bzbarsky
It's just a hardcoded constant right now, at [https://searchfox.org/mozilla-
central/rev/f8b11433159cbc9cc8...](https://searchfox.org/mozilla-
central/rev/f8b11433159cbc9cc80500b3e579d767473fa539/xpcom/base/AvailableMemoryTracker.cpp#79),
but making it a pref would be possible, yes...

